# Building of my X99 system



## xkm1948 (May 21, 2015)

After a month of planning and purchasing, I have finally put together my 5820K build. I cannot do this without the help from fellow TPU members. Here are some pictures of my build process.

Final system spec:

CPU: 5820K OC 4.2GHz
MoBo: ASUS Sabertooth X99
Cooler: Noctua D15 with two 14mm fans.
RAM: ADATA DDR4-2800 32GB(4x8GB)
GPU: (Still using old 5870, might go for Fiji or GTX980 later)
SSD: Crucial MX200 500GB
HDD:  HGST 4TB(I was planning on reuse my WD Black 2TB, but end of putting those two 2TB in my HTPC)
Case: Fractal Design R5 with side window. Installed one extra GP14 fan in the front
Optic Drive: ASUS 12X BD Drive
Monitor: Acer K272HUL 27'' 1440p IPS
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850Watt
Mouse: Logitech Master MX
Keyboard: Corsair K70 Cherry Blue.
NIC: Atheros AR9380(Will get some broadcom based 11ac adapters when I get a new router)

So first thing first, one picture before the installation:







CPU, RAM and heatsink:











Installed on the Sabertooth X99
















PSU:






Testing the fitment of the D15. I ended up raise the front 14mm fan up 2 fins to clear the heatsink of the ADATA RAM.
















SSD in and wiring:






All done!


















Right now I have tried as high as 4.7GHz CPU and 3GHz on RAM. However I have to push the RAM to 1.35v to reach 3GHz. The per core temperature is at ~83C max during AIDA64 stress test. It was stable for during the 4hrs of stress test. However I dont feel comfortable with core temp over 80C so right now I am using 4.2GHz. Now during stress test the core temps never breach 70C.

One last step will be getting the right graphic card. Hopefully AMD;s Fiji will be good enough to force down the price of GTX980. From the looks of it AMD want to Fiji their version of Titan. I can only spend as much as $550 on graphic card so I will probably have to pass on Fiji.

And thanks again for all those who helped me out. It has been quite some time since I experience some top end hardware.


----------



## yotano211 (May 21, 2015)

HOw much was everything. I am thinking of also building a x99 desktop, can you include the monitor in the final price. I have been 100% a laptop person for the past 8 years. I am basically coming from nothing.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 21, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> HOw much was everything. I am thinking of also building a x99 desktop, can you include the monitor in the final price. I have been 100% a laptop person for the past 8 years. I am basically coming from nothing.




CPU: 5820K   $383 from Amazon
MoBo: ASUS Sabertooth X99      $290 from newegg, bought this when newegg had an 15% off X99 promotion.
Cooler: Noctua D15 with two 14mm fans.  $89 from newegg, bought this in a newegg promotion
RAM: ADATA DDR4-2800 32GB(4x8GB)     $299.99 from newegg. Honestly I think this was the best deal I got. Price shot back to 599 one day after I made the purchase.
GPU: (Still using old 5870, might go for Fiji or GTX980 later)
SSD: Crucial MX200 500GB         $181.99 from newegg bought during promotion
HDD: HGST 4TB(I was planning on reuse my WD Black 2TB, but end of putting those two 2TB in my HTPC)      $138 bought from Amazon
Case: Fractal Design R5 with side window. Installed one extra GP14 fan in the front         $99 and free shipping from newegg during sales
Optic Drive: ASUS 12X BD Drive           $45 from newegg
Monitor: Acer K272HUL 27'' 1440p IPS          $299.99 + 1.99 shipping. Bought during newegg promotions
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850Watt           $105. Still waiting the $25  MIR though. Bought from newegg
Mouse: Logitech Master MX                       $99 from Amazon
Keyboard: Corsair K70 Cherry Blue.            $100 from newegg
NIC: Atheros AR9380(Will get some broadcom based 11ac adapters when I get a new router)

Total spent so far: $2131.96. So yes if you are patient enough and wait for newegg deals every single day you will end up saving a lot of money on the parts you want to get.

And word of advice, stay on either newegg or amazon. I have tried Blitz, their price looks promising, their shipping cost is just outrageous. Newegg has been particularly nice. I bought most of parts from them. I had some online chat with their customer service and they were willing to give me both coupons good for all orders and free shipping for heavy items(computer chassis)

I still have ~$550 for a nice graphic card.


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 21, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> HOw much was everything. I am thinking of also building a x99 desktop, can you include the monitor in the final price. I have been 100% a laptop person for the past 8 years. I am basically coming from nothing.



I feel your pain I've been on laptops for 8 yrs as well the only thing I'm bringing over I'd my old Samsung monitor and 120gb vertex 3. I haven't seen many X99 specific deals on newegg lately the 5960 & 5930 we're on sale so I imagine the 5820 will be on sale too soon. DDR4 prices keep dropping for a 4x4GB (16Gb) you can get crucial for 160 or corsair for 180. My current build is at 2130 with all my parts I ordered my case which came with a DVD burner and my RAM



yotano211 said:


> HOw much was everything. I am thinking of also building a x99 desktop, can you include the monitor in the final price. I have been 100% a laptop person for the past 8 years. I am basically coming from nothing.



I feel your pain I've been on laptops for 8 yrs as well the only thing I'm bringing over I'd my old Samsung monitor and 120gb vertex 3. I haven't seen many X99 specific deals on newegg lately the 5960 & 5930 we're on sale so I imagine the 5820 will be on sale too soon. DDR4 prices keep dropping for a 4x4GB (16Gb) you can get crucial for 160 or corsair for 180. My current build is at 2130 with all my parts I ordered my case which came with a DVD burner and my RAM




xkm1948 said:


> CPU, RAM and heatsink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your system looks great, amazing job can't wait to finish hording my parts to post my build as well. The thing that freaked me out with air coolers is how close they are to the RAM makes more work for future expansion.


----------



## Caring1 (May 22, 2015)

You posted in the advice thread, so what's your question?


----------



## xkm1948 (May 22, 2015)

My bad. So should I post in the project log section? Can any moderators help me move the thread?


----------



## t_ski (May 23, 2015)

Did you remember to take the plastic film off of the chipset heatsink?  I ask because I can see it in the pic.  I had the plastic on my x79 chipset heatsink for months before I realized I forgot to take it off


----------



## R-T-B (May 23, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Did you remember to take the plastic film off of the chipset heatsink?  I ask because I can see it in the pic.  I had the plastic on my x79 chipset heatsink for months before I realized I forgot to take it off



Not as bad as my old X58 Sabertooth.  I had the plastic film on the X58 chipset for YEARS before noticing a bubble and peeling it off.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 23, 2015)

I think I took it off. I think. I will check it and report back. Good eyes!


----------



## Ebo (May 23, 2015)

congratz with your new toy 

Crap, I'd better check if I took that plastic off also


----------



## erixx (May 23, 2015)

Those TWO BOXES of kleenex is for you AND US, right? hahahaha

Precious build! I am passing along x99 until more interesting platforms but it is beautiful.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 24, 2015)

erixx said:


> Those TWO BOXES of kleenex is for you AND US, right? hahahaha
> 
> Precious build! I am passing along x99 until more interesting platforms but it is beautiful.



Oh damn I forgot to put away these, you caught me.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 25, 2015)

Placed order for the Sapphire R9 Fury X. Well it is not top of the line in terms of performance, I have used ATi cards for so long, might as well just continue the route.


----------



## Frick (Jun 25, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> Placed order for the Sapphire R9 Fury X. Well it is not top of the line in terms of performance, I have used ATi cards for so long, might as well just continue the route.



Will look good with the RAM!


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 25, 2015)

Frick said:


> Will look good with the RAM!



It will be plenty for 1440p I am confident...  at least for now.


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jun 25, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> Placed order for the Sapphire R9 Fury X. Well it is not top of the line in terms of performance, I have used ATi cards for so long, might as well just continue the route.



Glad to see you finally decided I was on the fence but couldn't wait on the Fury X. Got a reference evga gtx 980 TI happy with the purchase going to put it under water eventually.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 19, 2015)

After almost a month of waiting, my order from Amazon finally arrived. Ran into some installation problem when setting up the Fury X, however all is good now. My build is finally complete! Oh and I also got some nice mouse pad during Amazon's prime day sale.


----------



## Viruzz (Aug 10, 2015)

excellent build, love the IMI desert eagle (real or model?)

Im deciding on a build myself, mostly thinking about a mobo, Asus x99 Deluxe/USB3.1 or Asus X99 Sabertooth or maybe MSI x99 Gaming 7


----------



## Vicious2500 (Aug 10, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> excellent build, love the IMI desert eagle (real or model?)
> 
> Im deciding on a build myself, mostly thinking about a mobo, Asus x99 Deluxe/USB3.1 or Asus X99 Sabertooth or maybe MSI x99 Gaming 7



What about an Asus X99 Pro USB 3.1?


----------



## Viruzz (Aug 10, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> What about an Asus X99 Pro USB 3.1?



Only Deluxe and Sabertooth come with USB3.1 version here, we also have asus A and S for sale in their non USB3.1 versions

I made a list of boards that i need to choose from:

Sorted by price
Asus Deluxe/3.1(Most expensive)
Asus Sabertooth
ASRock X99X-Killer
MSI X99A Gaming7 
MSI X99A SLI PLUS (Least expensive)

im not sure that i want to buy asrock board


----------



## Vicious2500 (Aug 10, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> Only Deluxe and Sabertooth come with USB3.1 version here, we also have asus A and S for sale in their non USB3.1 versions
> 
> I made a list of boards that i need to choose from:
> 
> ...



That sucks that they don't have the Pro 3.1 in your area its a fair middle ground Mobo between the Asus X99A and Deluxe.


----------



## Viruzz (Aug 10, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> That sucks that they don't have the Pro 3.1 in your area its a fair middle ground Mobo between the Asus X99A and Deluxe.



You dont recommend the Sabertoth or the Deluxe one?

Sabertooth looks like best for OC and has Real USB3.1 on board not as add-on card (which sucks since im going for SLI)
I dont really need the wifi since my router is AC router is just 1 meter from my PC and I prefer cable for everything even my TV, wifi is for phones and tablets
One good thing in Deuxe is that their Bluetooth 4.1 sits on same Antenna as WiFi, I had a Gigabyte adapter that had similar setup, this sort of Bluetoth has signal across the whole apartment

I think ill go for Sabertoth if they have it in stock and if they dont then for Asus X99-S without USB3.1 (This S model looks liek Deluxe just without the WiFi and USB3.1)


----------



## Vicious2500 (Aug 10, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> You dont recommend the Sabertoth or the Deluxe one?
> 
> Sabertooth looks like best for OC and has Real USB3.1 on board not as add-on card (which sucks since im going for SLI)
> I dont really need the wifi since my router is AC router is just 1 meter from my PC and I prefer cable for everything even my TV, wifi is for phones and tablets
> ...



Originally I was going to get an X99 but paid the extra for the wifi/bluetooth & USB 3.1 because its built in. The Deluxe model gives you a USB 3.1 addin card, I looked at the sabertooth briefly but wasn't overally excited about it over the Pro model that I ended up with because of the options it provided for my needs.


----------



## Viruzz (Aug 10, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> Originally I was going to get an X99 but paid the extra for the wifi/bluetooth & USB 3.1 because its built in. The Deluxe model gives you a USB 3.1 addin card, I looked at the sabertooth briefly but wasn't overally excited about it over the Pro model that I ended up with because of the options it provided for my needs.



Just checked and we also have the PRO, just without the USB3.1 LOL
Do you overclock? How its in overclocking?


----------



## Vicious2500 (Aug 10, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> Just checked and we also have the PRO, just without the USB3.1 LOL
> Do you overclock? How its in overclocking?



Haven't felt the need to overclock and have never done so on a desktop. It's running smoothly though so I'll begin testing the waters for OCing need to read up in the OC forums see what my hardware can really do.


----------



## Viruzz (Aug 11, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> Haven't felt the need to overclock and have never done so on a desktop. It's running smoothly though so I'll begin testing the waters for OCing need to read up in the OC forums see what my hardware can really do.



LOL, I looked over your spec,  its made for overclocking, you have a nice water cooling kit, i was going to Import it until i noticed that too many have issues with a pumps or the window breaks, not a problem if your local. But sending back abroad is an issue.

 my choice either Fractal Design kelvin S24 or Corsair H100i, i think ill got for the Corsair since it has software control, going to add 2 more noctua fans in Push and use the originals in Pull


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 20, 2015)

Clean install of Windows 10, now it is completed with the software that suits the hardware.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 20, 2015)

Makes me want to spend money


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Makes me want to spend money



Go ahead. Life is short, enjoy while you can!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 10, 2016)

xKm must say one of the nicest set of photo's clear, listing of items and great looking rigs!!!I know its last year but just fold it.


----------

